# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [URGENT] Adoption jeune rat

## camay

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Oups
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 3 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 35 - Ille-et-Vilaine
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* maya.guerri@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour, je recherche une famille qui saura *vite* accueillir mon petit Oups car son compagnon a dû malheureusement être euthanasié suite à des complications de santé. Comme Oups est encore jeune, il est inimaginable pour moi de le laisser vivre seul mais je ne pense pas avoir le courage d'adopter un ou deux nouveaux compagnons pour lui car la mort et en particulier les derniers jours de son compagnon m'ont vraiment mise mal. Si j'envisage la réinsertion dans une autre famille c'est parce que mon petit est très peu attaché à moi, il préfère largement s'aventurer, manger et préférait passer du temps avec son compagnon que de jouer avec moi ou recevoir des papouilles de ma part. Il est propre et n'est pas du tout agressif, il est très curieux et casse-cou. Cela me fend le cur de me séparer de lui mais je sais qu'il sera beaucoup plus épanoui avec d'autres compagnons.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus d'informations ou pour des photos,
Cordialement.

----------

